# Wheel of Time Series



## Aqua Buddha

Has anyone here followed the Wheel of Time Series?  I stopped reading when Jordan died.  Is the new author doing him justice?

And most pressingly, is there an end in sight?


----------



## kjjcarpenter

I have read the first book and half of the second. To be honest, I couldn't get much farther, and it was a surprise I got that far. Jordan, while he did create a diverse and populated world, writes too laborious and drawn-out for me. At some points in the book, it felt more or a chore to read than a pleasure. It felt to me like he was writing for a quota and not writing the story he wanted to tell. Somewhat disheartening, as I would like to read the series, but at the moment I can't bring myself to do it.

As for Brandon Sanderson, by all accounts, he's a good writer. I've read "The Final Empire" by him, and it's an easy tale to get into. The language isn't overly complex and there's a decent amount of action combined with character development. I'm not sure how he's going about writing the ending to "The Wheel of Time", but I think he would make a decent effort, if not improving the story as a whole.

When Jordan died, he was writing the final book of the series and promised fans it would be the end. Sanderson was chosen by Jordan to continue the series in his death. The notes and drafts Jordan had compiled stretched well over 3000 pages; there was no way to bind it into a single book, so Sanderson did the only logical thing and split the final book into a trilogy. At the moment, two of the books have been released and the third is due some time soon.


----------



## Black Dragon

I made it about halfway through the Wheel of Time series, and then lost the will to continue.  I agree with Kev that it became "too laborious and drawn out."  The further the series progressed, the slower the pace of the story became.


----------



## At Dusk I Reign

I gave up on the series midway through Book 6. Too much braid-pulling for my liking. Perhaps RJ should have taken the hint from Tolkien: you don't have to write a billion words for something to be 'epic'. It's quite sad really, as there's a lot to like about the books, and if the story had been condensed down to even five volumes with all the meaningless fluff removed it could have been something great. As it is, despite some decent moments, the only impression it left me with is one of boredom.


----------



## Dwarven Gold

At Dusk I Reign said:


> you don't have to write a billion words for something to be 'epic'.



I like your style, Dusk.  Longer isn't better.  The best things come in short packages.


----------



## At Dusk I Reign

Dwarven Gold said:


> The best things come in short packages.


Excluding goblins, obviously...

Regarding books, though, it seems brevity is a dirty word in fantasy circles. If it wasn't for post-war austerity LotR would have been published in one volume as intended and we'd all have been spared the slavish trilogies which followed. Apart from one or two exceptions, the First Chronicles of Thomas Covenant being most notable in my mind, I've never read a trilogy that wouldn't benefit from having the second volume excised entirely and at least half of the third.


----------



## ZealPropht

I read the first book in high school and...it was hard to keep up with. I didn't really enjoy it, but I kept reading because everyone kept raving about how good it was. Eventually, I gave up with the intention or retrying in the future. Then, I had the (dubious) pleasure of attending a writer's panel at the San Diego Comic Convention where Mr. Jordan was a guest speaker. I found him to be an arrogant, pompous individual and have forever been turned off to his books because of it.


----------



## LadyPamela

I read the first two before I discovered other series I enjoy more. I may finish it someday, if only to see what Brandon Sanderson did with it.  *shrugs*

@Dusk: You're quote is epic! 'You don't have to write a billion words...' Ha Ha, I love it! And so true. Something we, as Writers of Fantasy, can take to heart.


----------



## Philip Overby

I read about 300 pages of the first one, then everyone told me how crappy the series got about half way through, so I figured it wasn't worth pursuing in that case.  I heard Brandon Sanderson's version breathed a bit of life back into it, but that's just hearsay as I haven't read it.  I do have Sanderson's Way of Kings, which I am enjoying so far, even though it seems a tad too familiar.


----------



## Mdnight Rising

Keep reading !!  Brandon  sanderson is doing an excellent job of finishing this  great authors works!!  the wriitng style is basically the same so you wont throw it across the room  i promise....  yes there is a end in site the last two books  focus mostly  on Tarmon giadin arriving and preparations need to fight in it !!


----------



## Mdnight Falling

Mdnight Rising said:


> Keep reading !!  Brandon  sanderson is doing an excellent job of finishing this  great authors works!!  the wriitng style is basically the same so you wont throw it across the room  i promise....  yes there is a end in site the last two books  focus mostly  on Tarmon giadin arriving and preparations need to fight in it !!


 
Bry I don't care if we have all the damn books.. I read New Spring and book ten and book ten was like a WAY longer version of New Spring -.- It's BORING >.< It's too long.. and omg I get lost very easily with it and that's just sad -.-... If you're going to read a Wheel of Time book.. read New Spring.. it's SHORT and it's actually good.. the others don't hold up to the prequel of the series


----------



## Mdnight Rising

:::chuckles:: just gotta power yer way though it......... but everyone has their preferences i  suppose


----------



## Mdnight Falling

Mdnight Rising said:


> :::chuckles:: just gotta power yer way though it......... but everyone has their preferences i  suppose


 
Power your way through it?! It's crap Bry -.- who the hell wants to read ONE volume of a book that's almost a thousand pages long for starters... That's where Robert Jordan's problem was.. the length of the books.. they shouldn't have been so long.. People's brains get distracted when they are being lulled to sleep by far too much description and not enough ACTION. The series lacked action to begin with... New Springs was only good because omg it was like 300 pages long! All the others are pushing a thousand pages if not more then that.. and don't argue cause I pull them out of the book case one by one and show you how insanely long these volumes are. Do you think I'd have bothered reading Atlas Shrugged if there were more volumes of it?! Hell no! gimme a normal sized book that won't fall apart as soon as you get half way through it!!! o.o Okay I'm done ranting.. I'll take my soap box and go what else I can comment on now >.>


----------



## Mdnight Rising

:::snickers:: i will agree he is long winding  but dealing with thhe multitudes of characters he chose to interact within the main story i dont think it could be avoided.. i dunno  maybe i am just a glutton for long reading punishment........hehe


----------



## Mdnight Falling

Mdnight Rising said:


> :::snickers:: i will agree he is long winding  but dealing with thhe multitudes of characters he chose to interact within the main story i dont think it could be avoided.. i dunno  maybe i am just a glutton for long reading punishment........hehe


 
It could have been avoided.. I swear that serious was simply created to be a thorn in my side.. cause omg it has potential.. but it's sooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring you forget why you even wanted to read it in the first place >.<


----------



## Mdnight Rising

:::dies:: for you mebbe .. me i enjoy a good long book and i can most of the time folow along in the large books on  what is going one  where and with whom


----------



## Telcontar

Like others, I enjoyed the first few books. Jordan had some scenes which were just _perfect._ But as with so many, I got bored eventually. I remember basically skimming through the last book I tried to read in order to read the parts that mattered, and not really bothering with the rest. Also, some of his motifs - like the constant and idiotic battle of the sexes! - got annoying, real fast.

I will give Jordan (RIP) props for his world-building though. He managed to create a world full of interesting history. His 'magic system' is second to none. Despite having lost interest in his actual story, he's in my pantheon of writers to learn from.


----------



## At Dusk I Reign

LadyPamela said:


> @Dusk: You're quote is epic! 'You don't have to write a billion words...' Ha Ha, I love it! And so true. Something we, as Writers of Fantasy, can take to heart.


If only I could take my own advice I'd be a rich man.


----------



## Mdnight Rising

he did  do a good job on the world building i will agree, and his magic system as well


----------



## myrddin173

I love the Wheel of Time, I try to reread the entire series at least once a year.


----------



## Kelise

Trying not to peak at the rest of the thread, but I come here with an important question  

If I were a terrible person and a hopeless excuse for a fantasy reader and writer, and hadn't started the Wheel of Time series yet... would you suggest that I start with Book One: The Eye of The World or with Prequel: The Strike at Shayol Ghul?


----------



## Mdnight Falling

Start with the REAL prequel.... New Spring.. I actually enjoyed that book.. it tells of the guy.. what the hell's his name Rand or something.. it tells of his birth on the mountain and the beginning of the fall of the white tower. it actually made me want to read the series till I read like a chapter out of the first book x.x


----------



## myrddin173

I still have not read New Spring so it might be better to read it first however I would start with Book One and read the prequel a couple books in.


----------



## Ophiucha

I'm not a fan. Jordan's style reminds me of Martin's, but without any of the substance to make it worth pushing through. And while I don't mind Sanderson's writing (I've read Mistborn), I can't stand him after listening to his podcast (Writing Excuses or whatever). So I'm hesitant to go through the effort of reading the entire series to end it off with him.


----------



## Mdnight Falling

I tend to read what's supposed to be first... well first LOL just cause it SAYS it's book one doesn't mean it's the true first book just means it was the first written. I'd tried to read the first wheel of time book and it confused me until I read New Spring which explains everything that will happen in the series. It talks about the prophecy in more detail then book one did and it really was one of the better books I've read in awhile surprisingly enough x.x


----------



## gavintonks

The book 11 is at least bringing threads together and bringing closure. Eleven touches on everything that was hanging in the series, so it remains to be sen what the final conclusion will be.


----------



## Artless

*Am I actually in a Fantasy fans forum?*

I can't believe the hating going on with respect to WoT.

I first stumbled across WoT when I was 12 or 13, and have been reading it ever since. It is, Quite simply, the greatest fantasy story I have ever read. And I've read pretty much most of the great authors out there. 
Sure its long. Thats because it's an Epic story.  It is easy to read, the characters are easy to engage and sympathize with, and needs to be re-read many times in order to fully grasp the story (That might be just because I read to fast though).
Now, there is a point halfway through where I struggled, but only on the first read through. It actually became one of my favourite storylines on the next read through. Now that doesn't happen with many fantasy series.
It is not pretentious, it doesn't repeat itself like every Shannara trilogy does, and its a series that will keep you occupied for a long time.
The world is fantastically well built, with so very much history behind it. I would sell my soul to be able to read Jordan's notebooks with respect to the history behind the world, and the stories he never got a chance to tell.
Sanderson does an incredible job continuing the story, and I cant wait till the final book is released, so I can go back and read them all over again. And Again. And Again.

You really are doing yourself a disservice if you don't read this series.

But hey, that's my opinion.


----------



## Timothy Martell

Read the prequel. i wish i had it gives so much more information into the books


i agree the WOT series is an amazing find for anyone who reads it. what Jordan made with the richness of the books was amazing.
the diffrent factions he made with in them; Aiel, forsaken, Dark-friends, and Aies-sedai give a deepness to the story. each having their own back stories and hatred towards other factions. it seemed to create a weaving tapestry that the reader got jitters reading.
also using the PFV of certain characters to show different sides of the things happening within the story is always something i enjoyed. it gives a certain...richness to the whole thing. every person in the books has their own Background  and they all connect with one other in one way or another. i've read books were the author brings up a character that interacts with the main person, and then disappears never to be heard from again. but Mr. Jordan only seemed to bring one in if it had a major role with in the story. such as the man that gave Al'Thor and Cauthon a ride in his cart when Cauthon was enthralled by that evil dagger...he shows up again later.
also i wanted to put in the different..well i can only describe them as races. the Aiel, Seachan, Seafarers and such. each has their own views of the world and Jordan shows that off. making the WOT realm ( to me at lest) a rich and satisfying read that makes you want to comeback again and again.

and yes i am happy to see that Sanderson has kept up on the Magic the Jordan used to create the series 

RIP Robert jordan


----------



## Artless

Completely Agree.
Even more than GRRM Jordan has made me laugh, cry, cringe and cheer with his characters. And Sanderson in the last books even more so.
Masterful storytelling.
I dont think the prequel is needed in order to understand the story though, I didnt read the prequel until probably the 8th or 9th book. But I had re-read the series so many times I knew what the story was I guess.
I loved the prequel because it shows us Lan, 



Spoiler: Spoiler!!!



and explains more why he has no wish to lead an Army, and it's amusing how Nynaeve echoes his first love in the later books.


----------



## Donny Bruso

Artless said:


> I can't believe the hating going on with respect to WoT.


 
If you read through the rest of the forums, you will find that just about every author/series comes in for some hate from someone. No one author is the be all/end all of fantasy, as much as we all like to think our favorite authors are. None of them are perfect, so everyone grips and complains some even about their favorites. Logically the more high profile and well exposed your writing is, the more people will take shots at you for something. (especially easy with Jordan since he's dead and can't dodge...)


----------



## Chris Conley

I gave up on the series after book eight.  It started strongly, but there was just so much unnecessary dragging in the middle parts.  I also had a sinking suspicion that the poor guy was going to die before finishing, which turned out to be true... which really sucked.  I'd always intended to plow through the rest "once it was finished."  
Being a Sanderson fan, I'll probably still do that once the last book gets released.


----------



## Joseph Turpin

it took me literely months to get past the first... 5 chapters of the first book. but i loved the rest. granted it did kinda go...south after book 6, but brandon is doing a great job with the series. i think the two books he has done are my favorites.


----------



## Poppa Weelee

Donny Bruso said:


> Logically the more high profile and well exposed your writing is, the more people will take shots at you for something. (especially easy with Jordan since he's dead and can't dodge...)


 
This statement wins the forum. Forever!


----------



## Kaellpae

Wheel of time was what got me into Epics like that. I love having long stories to just immerse myself in another world. It's one of the series that made me finally decide I wanted to try and write something of my own.

For the series though. 1-4 are awesome. 5-9 are slow and boring as far as action goes. But what it sets up for in 10-13 is really good. I'm eager to see the ending. And dreading it as well. 

As for Sanderson. He's done an awesome job picking the pace of the series up. I know it's near the end and it's the Last Battle. Or leading up to it. So naturally it will be picking up pace even if Jordan wrote it by himself. But Sanderson is staying true to the series.


----------



## Thaumicist

For any who may not know: The Eye of the World was published in a 'YA edition', which basically meant it was split into two books with larger text and a 'special prologue'. 

It was this I had the misfortune to find in my school library.

No disrespect to Jordan's memory or fans: I can understand why people like this series, but I just don't understand why they like it _so much_. I had to force myself to finish the special prologue, and if a fourteen-year-old can tell from the first page that your work is hopelessly mired in cliche, then somewhere, something's gone wrong. Things improved - I liked isolated patches of description in the early chapters - but only slightly, and very briefly. In the end I gave up halfway through the "second" book, and I'll never pick up a Jordan book again. Doubtless there are worse-written novels out there, and slower-moving ones, and more obvious Tolkien pastiches, and even some with sillier names for things than 'The Mountains of Dhoom'. I only hope I shall never encounter one.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Thaumacsit try reading the adult version with the original prologue. You'll be intrigued with it. As you continue into the seires you will notice that the cliches end and quickly starting with the Great hunt, the original book two. I am reminded of a certain barn door scene, for the seasoned you will know what I am talking about. Try the adult versions and have fun with it.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm

I took the easy route and got them in an audio form.  On book....five or six...lost actual count, but when someone else is reading it, it goes pretty well.  It's funny but some books I could never read, I can listen to.  I've still a ways to go, but I am still interested in it.


----------



## Wolfen

I thought it was Jordan's wife who called Sanderson after Jordan's death. She had read something Sanderson had written about how the WoT series had affected him growing up, and as he became a fantasy writer.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo

I haven't read them, but I did some reading about the universe, and have a friend who loves them. The things I read and was told seemed really cliche to me. I still plan on giving them a go, after I've got some other books out of the way.


----------



## tecdavid

Although I enjoy the series dearly, and will be making a start on Boon 9 soon, I must agree with what many others tend to point out - the series' latter half trudges along at a snail's pace. Now, I don't necessarily mind, as I understand there's a tremendous amount of intricacy that needs its background and goings-on to be clarified, and perhaps it was necessary for Jordan to take the time and space he did, but I can easily see why others would lose their patience.
But it's that very intricacy that impresses me so. There are many sides to the Wheel of Time's story, and as such, events which take place deep into the series are hinted at right from Book 1. I find Jordan's forward planning and maze-like use of depth quite impressive.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

@tecdavid: It picks up again around book 11... somewhat. 8, 9, 10, and 11 are all pretty slow. Lots of side plots. Seems like Mat's with that caravan for about a billion years.

Then, in books 12 and 13, a whole hell of a lot happens.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm

Of course if you killed off dress descriptions, and a few other details he would toss in just because, you could have cut down quite a bit.  But overall, while it is a bit slow, I'm on book 10, and am looking forward to see how much I notice a difference between Jordon and Sanderson's writing when I get to twelve.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Lord Darkstorm said:


> Of course if you killed off dress descriptions, and a few other details he would toss in just because, you could have cut down quite a bit.  But overall, while it is a bit slow, I'm on book 10, and am looking forward to see how much I notice a difference between Jordon and Sanderson's writing when I get to twelve.



Honestly, I noticed no difference in the writing style. What I did notice about book 12 is that the pace picks up considerably.


----------



## tecdavid

Good to hear, Benjamin. I'm loving the story, but I was worried things were eventually going to grind to a complete halt. 
And I have to agree with Lord Darkstorm; the amount of description he gives the ladies' dresses gets pretty ridiculous, at times.


----------



## Larion

I've actually got a question about this series. I've read the first 3 books and started the 4th, but they are simply not living up the expectations I had for them. I read stuff about them like "next Tolkien" and stuff, but... I'm not really feeling it. My question is this: Does the series pick up? If so, when?

Also, all the girl characters act exactly the same... Kinda bugs me.


----------



## Kaellpae

It's been about 2 years since I've read the series for the first and only time. I don't really remember exact events for each book, but I believe it picks up for 4 and 5. Then slows down for 6-8, then 9-13 are slowly building up to the end. I liked the series for how immersive and immense the world was. I liked Mat and Rand and their story arcs.

I agree with you about the women. About the only ones that seem to break a common mold to me are Moiraine and Aviendha. 

If you can get into the world and make it through the more boring parts then.. Congrats?


----------



## myrddin173

I can't speak about the pacing of the books, it just doesn't register for me so they all seem to go the same pace even though they don't.  I can say I greatly enjoy the books and highly recommend finishing the series.

As for the all women being the same, many people thought he was just writing his wife Harriet in for all of the parts.  Therefore at a signing a fan asked which character was post like Harriet.  His reply, Bela.  (For those of you who don't know/remember Bela is a horse)


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Larion said:


> I've actually got a question about this series. I've read the first 3 books and started the 4th, but they are simply not living up the expectations I had for them. I read stuff about them like "next Tolkien" and stuff, but... I'm not really feeling it. My question is this: Does the series pick up? If so, when?
> 
> Also, all the girl characters act exactly the same... Kinda bugs me.



The first four or five books are generally considered the best in the series, so if you aren't enjoying it by the end of the 4th book, I wouldn't bother continuing.


----------



## Larion

I wouldn't say I wasn't enjoying it, cause I've read much more boring stuff than this, but I was hoping for pick up in the pacing. I guess I'll finish the fourth and go from there


----------



## Mike Carmel

I could not even listen to the whole series, I think I gave up around book 7 or 8.


----------



## karriezai

I haven't read the Wheel of Time books myself, and from what I'd heard of it I didn't really want to. Brandon Sanderson is my favorite author, though, so when I heard he'd picked them up, I figured I'd end up reading the series one day.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm

Book 12 was similar in style, and Sanderson keeps very true to the characters in my opinion....but the pace starts to move, the tension rises, and it was over before I expected it to be (listening to it in audio format).

Sanderson is a great writer, and for book 12, I have to say he is doing great.  Just started book 13, and I am not real concerned he will mess it up.


----------



## chrisw

I never could get into Robert Jordan. His prose is simply too descriptive for me.


----------



## Mike Carmel

I agree with chrisw - I find that what is described in a page could have been described in a paragraph.  Terry Goodkind went through a stage like that in a couple of his Sword of Truth novels, but luckily he heard the cries of pain from his readers and seemed to find a compromise.


----------



## Kelise

I'm another who wants to read this series because of Brandon Sanderson. I hear from some to start with 'New Spring' and others to start with 'The Eye of the World' - what would everyone here suggest?


----------



## Mindfire

At Dusk I Reign said:


> I gave up on the series midway through Book 6. Too much braid-pulling for my liking. Perhaps RJ should have taken the hint from Tolkien: you don't have to write a billion words for something to be 'epic'. It's quite sad really, as there's a lot to like about the books, and if the story had been condensed down to even five volumes with all the meaningless fluff removed it could have been something great. As it is, despite some decent moments, the only impression it left me with is one of boredom.



Maybe after the last book is published we'll get an abridged version? I've never read the WOT. Mostly because of what I've heard people say about the slow pace, drawn out language, heavy-handed exposition- it's the polar opposite of my style of writing and the opposite of what I like to read.


----------



## Steerpike

I'd start with Eye of the World, I guess. New Spring is interesting, and better than some of Jordan's other offerings at that point in the series, but I think it is more effective when you already have an understanding of the character it deals with because of the original series.


----------



## Ankari

Books 1 - 4 were great.  Books 5 - 8 could have been condensed into 2 books.  Books 9 and 10 got better.  I think Sanderson picked up the tale in book 11.  He didn't do a good job with 11, as he had a hard time capturing the voice of many characters, especially Mattrim.  He did a great job in book 12.  

The problem I find with the Wheel of Time series is the overall number of books.  I've never read it to verify my suspicions, but I think Robert Jordan had it in his mind to write 13 books to equal the total number of Forsaken.  This is a gimmick.  He should have focused more on the story telling rather than the gimmick.  Maybe 7 or 8 books tops.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Read books 1-6 (the Battle of Dumai's Wells is worth the slog). Then go read detailed plot summaries of books 7-11. Then read books 12 and 13 (and, when it comes out, 14).


----------



## edd

i have read a lot of the wheel of times series but that was a while ago i find them unmemorable i'm sorry to say.


----------



## Kelise

Thanks, everyone, you've been awesome  (Sounds like I'm in a band about to end a concert.)


----------



## gavintonks

Well i have just started 13 and you realize just how complicated the series has become, so looking forward to some of the threads getting finalized, his style is continuous with the story so I have no problem with the author


----------



## gavintonks

well I have started 13 now towers of midnight and it has taken a while to get through the threads but I would like to see the end the story is good despite the wandering narration and huge number of sub plots


----------



## Xenodeus Blade

Wheel of Time is my favorite fantasy series. It may be a difficult read the first time, but it gets better over time.


----------



## gavintonks

well he writes with cliches that will make an agent cringe, but he sells, they have lit each thread and touched a chapter on each, so far there are some intriguing hints and a new twist which I quite like so we will read till the one power puts itself to bed


----------



## Will

I bought book 1, whilst in Iceland (the country). It took me about 3-4 months to finish, I wasn't too impressed. About 8-10 months later (after re-reading A Song of Ice and Fire), I decided I wanted to continue reading this series. Rather than going straight for book 2, I decided to re-read book 1, to refresh my memory. I got about 100 pages in and gave up. This was about 4 months ago. Recently, I have been re-reading book 1 very slowly. I got about 150 pages in. After reading this thread, I have decided to give up again. It just doesn't do it for me. I want to read Gormenghast.


----------



## gavintonks

well from chapters of telling and 



Spoiler



thank god the woman lost her hair so she cannot tug it anymore and other people are sniffing so maybe thats a god send

if you enjoy god pov
being told how every one is feeling
silly inserts that have really no bearing on the story - probably just because he can or to increase the word count so they can get a higher price
so far their are so many battles and fights and people wandering around looking for the end of days I hardly finding it gripping, it is a brilliant toilet read
sad ending to at times a good book
How the writer can be published with every written action spelt in big letters by publishers that will ensure your rejection, just means they do not care about the quality just have a market that wants satisfying at any cost


----------



## Tasha

I love this series and think sanderson is doing an amazing job. The books are heavy reading but heh I associate heavy reading with high/epic fantasy. Think there is only 2-3 books left if i remember right or is it one. either way I will be sad to see it go. Not many books around like it nowadays sadly


----------



## Steerpike

I need to finish this up at some point. I haven't made it to the stuff Sanderson has worked on.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Seriously, I'd love it if Sanderson would go re-edit books 7-11. Hell, he'd probably condense it all into two books. I think he did a great job with 12 and 13, and I'm looking forward to 14 (whenever the hell it gets published).


----------



## Steerpike

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Seriously, I'd love it if Sanderson would go re-edit books 7-11. Hell, he'd probably condense it all into two books. I think he did a great job with 12 and 13, and I'm looking forward to 14 (whenever the hell it gets published).



Yeah. Some point in there I got to where I would only listen to the books on audio CD on long drives. I couldn't stand to sit there and read them anymore.


----------



## John McDonell

I hold the same opinion of most commentors to this post.  I read the first 2 or 3 books, if memory serves and found it too slow and ponderous.  Unfortunately, I only remembered that after buying the first book again for my kindle last year and doing a re-read.  Same result.


----------



## Mindfire

I'll read the Wheel of Time... whenever they release abridged versions. Can any of you persuade me it's worth it to read them before that happens? Because I've horrific things about the purple prose and padding. :/


----------



## gavintonks

it is as bad as anyone can say the telling is cringe worthy in the fight scenes it is ridiculous, so I am plowing through to see the end of he story, there are still moments of brilliance, but its bad writing


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Update:Sanderson is officially finished with the last book a memory of light!


----------



## Lord Darkstorm

The last I heard it will be releasing early next year.  

Sanderson does a much better job, and if he did redo it, it would be better overall.  Doubt that will happen though.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

January 8, 2013, according to Wikipedia.


----------



## Chandrapal

I have started this series, and right now I have read half of the first book where Perrin and Egwene meets Elyas. He says that Perrin can sense wolves like him. So my question is, before they had embarked their journey Emond's Feild was under threat of winter and wolves, then why couldn't he sensed there? Or have I mised something ?


----------



## Steerpike

Chandrapal said:


> . So my question is, before they had embarked their journey Emond's Feild was under threat of winter and wolves, then why couldn't he sensed there? Or have I mised something ?



The characters are changing because of the pattern and Rand's influence on it. So as things start to unfold, the characters start moving into roles and abilities dictated by the pattern that weren't necessarily there before. That's my take on it. 

As for purple writing - there really isn't any, whether in the Jordan books or the Sanderson books. But Jordan seemed to get sidetracked and could have wrapped things up much more quickly than he did.


----------



## Chandrapal

So far I have crossed 400 pages of the first book. Rand, Mat and Perrin gets first dream and they found rats with broken backs next day in inn. On boat Spray, Rand envsions second dream and he finds his finger thronging. While Perrin too gets a dream where Ba'alzamon burns a wolf and summons a raven which pierce his left eye. But when he wakes up he can sense the wailing of wolves but his eye was fine? How?


----------

